# Conversemos con el MODERADOR!!!



## snakewather (Mar 4, 2011)

Hola a todos!

En realidad el crear este hilo va directamente  dirigido a los moderadores de este foro, la verdad es que me sorprende  ver que en cada post hay una participacion no solo de uno sino aveces de  varios moderadores y aqui la pregunta ¿Como le hacen los moderadores  para estar al pendiente de todo?.

Mis opciones planteadas:

1.- Les pagan por hacer esto.

2.- Siempre llevan su lap prendida a donde quiera que vallan.

3.-  Tendran algun circuito conectado a su cuerpo que les indica que llego  un mensaje y corren rapido a un lugar donde alla una pc.

4.- Se mantienen todo el dia en la PC o lap sin dejar de participar en el foro.

5.- utilizan su celular para estar conectados siempre y tienen cuenta gratis con el proveedor de telefonia.

Se  me ocurren otras pero son mas alocadas jejejeje, meciono todo esto por  que no me imagino llegar a los 1,000 mensajes ademas mis felicitaciones  por que siempre tienen una opinion para la mayoria de los temas .

Con  esto invito a que los moderadores nos cuenten como le hacen para  responder tan rapido y andar checando a los que no cumplen las reglas  que es otro bronconon, ¿Que hicieron para llegar a ser moderadores? o  tal vez nos platiquen un dia comun en su vida y el foro.

Me  despido invitando a los que no somos moderadores a reconocer el trabajo  que hacen estos creo que sin su dedicacion este foro no seria lo que es  Un exelente foro de electronica......


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 4, 2011)

*[Comentario en broma Mode On]*



snakewather dijo:


> En realidad el crear este hilo va directamente  dirigido a los moderadores de este foro, la verdad es que me sorprende  ver que en cada post hay una participacion no solo de uno sino aveces de  varios moderadores y aqui la pregunta ¿Como le hacen los moderadores  para estar al pendiente de todo?.
> 
> Mis opciones planteadas:
> 
> 1.- Les pagan por hacer esto.


U$ 10,00 por cada mensaje que mandamos a Moderación.


> 2.- Siempre llevan su lap prendida a donde quiera que vallan.


Nop, vivimos dentro del servidor.


> 3.-  Tendran algun circuito conectado a su cuerpo que les indica que llego  un mensaje y corren rapido a un lugar donde alla una pc.


En efecto poseemos una conexión neuronal con el servidor.


> 4.- Se mantienen todo el dia en la PC o lap sin dejar de participar en el foro.


No todo el día, cada tanto vamos a hacer pipi y otras cosas.


> 5.- utilizan su celular para estar conectados siempre y tienen cuenta gratis con el proveedor de telefonia.


No nos hace falta, la conexión neuronal es inalámbrica.


> Con  esto invito a que los moderadores nos cuenten como le hacen para  responder tan rapido y andar checando a los que no cumplen las reglas  que es otro bronconon, *¿Que hicieron para llegar a ser moderadores?*


No se puede decir, mientras que no prescriba la causa penal.

*[Comentario en broma Mode Off]*


----------



## Tacatomon (Mar 5, 2011)

JUaaaazzzzzz, Que buen tema. A ver que dicen los demás mod´s!
Che Fogonazo, ¿Como va el negocio con los Ferrari´s?


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 5, 2011)

snakewather
 la respuesta es simple,los moderadores tienen olfato para los que respetan las normas y siempre estan omnipresentes o presentes para que se acuerden de las normas,son como sabuesos ,se presentan para que andes derechito derechito y por la buena senda ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡


----------



## Chico3001 (Mar 5, 2011)

[moderator mode off]



snakewather dijo:


> 1.- Les pagan por hacer esto.



Lo hago por gusto.... adoro el olor de la sangre en la mañana 



snakewather dijo:


> 2.- Siempre llevan su lap prendida a donde quiera que vallan.
> 
> 3.-  Tendran algun circuito conectado a su cuerpo que les indica que llego  un mensaje y corren rapido a un lugar donde alla una pc.



En realidad yo invente internet.. corre en mis venas  



snakewather dijo:


> 4.- Se mantienen todo el dia en la PC o lap sin dejar de participar en el foro.



Actualmente estoy en tratamiento y ya puedo dejar la lap por periodos cortos... aprox unos 10 minutos al dia.. 



snakewather dijo:


> 5.- utilizan su celular para estar conectados siempre y tienen cuenta gratis con el proveedor de telefonia.



No tengo celular con internet... me hace parecer muy nerd....  



> Con  esto invito a que los moderadores nos cuenten como le hacen para  responder tan rapido y andar checando a los que no cumplen las reglas  que es otro bronconon, *¿Que hicieron para llegar a ser moderadores?*



*"No se puede decir, mientras que no prescriba la causa penal."* 

[moderator mode on]


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 5, 2011)

huuuu el emperador apareció (a tener cuidado,es bravo ,es mas malo que el malo ,malo ,malo pero muy malo, )
saludos de su majestad el rey julien 
broma broma chico que sigas bien

solo falta santas cachas ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡ para asustar un poco a snakewather,por hay le mete miedo con su pollerita ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡ juas juas (listo cacho ya podes sopapearme un poco ,para que sirva de ejemplo nomas)


----------



## Uro (Mar 5, 2011)

Mmjj! .  . Lo más complicado de ser moderador es no tener que moderar. Eso los mantiene de mal genio.


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 5, 2011)

Tacatomon dijo:


> JUaaaazzzzzz, Que buen tema. A ver que dicen los demás mod´s!
> Che Fogonazo, ¿Como va el negocio con los Ferrari´s?



Muy mal con Ferrari pedí un modelo exclusivo pintado a lunares y tardarán como 3 meses en entregármelo.
Además de decirme que estoy loco, !! Que falta de respeto ¡¡:enfadado:


----------



## electromecanico (Mar 5, 2011)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Muy mal con Ferrari pedí un modelo exclusivo pintado a lunares y tardarán como 3 meses en entregármelo.
> Además de decirme que estoy loco, !! Que falta de respeto ¡¡:enfadado:


 
*Broma modo on...*

esto no es chat... moderado...!

no te postulaste como moderador para el foro Ferrari. jaja


----------



## Cacho (Mar 5, 2011)

snakewather dijo:


> ¿Como le hacen los moderadores  para estar al pendiente de todo?.


Si te lo dijera, tendría que matarte. Hay cosas que es mejor ignorar.


snakewather dijo:


> 1.- Les pagan por hacer esto.


¿Y con qué creés que Fogo se compró la Ferrari?
Por cierto, a mí los de Maseratti me trataron mejor. Fogo, te recomiendo darte una vuelta por ahí.


snakewather dijo:


> 2.- Siempre llevan su lap prendida a donde quiera que vallan.


¿Laptop? Te quedaste en el siglo XXI vos... Ah, cierto, en este mundo están en ese siglo...


snakewather dijo:


> 3.-  Tendran algun circuito conectado a su cuerpo que les indica que llego  un mensaje y corren rapido a un lugar donde alla una pc.


Lo del chip está cerca... No te quiero decir por dónde te lo conectan porque sería casi censurable.


snakewather dijo:


> 4.- Se mantienen todo el dia en la PC o lap sin dejar de participar en el foro.


¿Acaso hay alguna otra forma de vivir?


snakewather dijo:


> 5.- utilizan su celular para estar conectados siempre y tienen cuenta gratis con el proveedor de telefonia.


Celulares... Definitivamente seguís en el siglo XXI.


snakewather dijo:


> ¿Que hicieron para llegar a ser moderadores?


Te pondría un emoticón acá, pero tiene copyright de la Fogonazo Inc.


snakewather dijo:


> ...o  tal vez nos platiquen un dia comun en su vida y el foro.


Me levanto, hago mate (imprescindible) y reviso la mesa a ver qué me quedó pendiente del día anterior. Ahora tengo una MD9000 a la que le salió cuanta porquería puede metérsele a una cámara adentro, agua incluída, casi terminada de arreglar.
Cuando se me cansa la neurona que hace contacto, foro por un rato para "descansarla" y hacer maldades y sigo con lo mío. Terminada, paso a lo siguiente: Tengo en espera una consola de DJ a la que le "pusieron" Coca Cola. La gente es muy original para ponerle nombres a las cosas. Entre medio, un poco de distensión (foro) y sigo. Y tomo mate .

Saludos


----------



## pandacba (Mar 5, 2011)

Felicitaciones al creador del hilo, una verdadera "Pega" y a los moderadores que participaron excelententes y faltan todavia....


----------



## Dano (Mar 5, 2011)

snakewather dijo:


> Hola a todos!
> 
> En realidad el crear este hilo va directamente  dirigido a los moderadores de este foro, la verdad es que me sorprende  ver que en cada post hay una participacion no solo de uno sino aveces de  varios moderadores y aqui la pregunta ¿Como le hacen los moderadores  para estar al pendiente de todo?.
> 
> ...



1- Por mensaje movido nos pagan la equivalente cantidad de personas que pasan por la estación de trenes de Búfalo (EE.UU.)  , igual no me quejo.


----------



## Uro (Mar 5, 2011)

Cacho dijo:
			
		

> ... Ah, cierto, en este mundo están en ese siglo...



Así que Cacho también es un saurito (como yo)


----------



## snakewather (Mar 6, 2011)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> huuuu el emperador apareció (a tener cuidado,es bravo ,es mas malo que el malo ,malo ,malo pero muy malo, )
> saludos de su majestad el rey julien
> broma broma chico que sigas bien
> 
> solo falta santas cachas ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡ para asustar un poco a snakewather,por hay le mete miedo con su pollerita ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡ juas juas (listo cacho ya podes sopapearme un poco ,para que sirva de ejemplo nomas)



*Broma modo on...*

*Rey julien* JAJAJA mientras no llegues a tener Fauces de leon no pacha nada jejejee, oye *Fogonazo* un ferrari con lunares lo vas a meter en la selva jejeje, haaa se me olvidaba *Chico3001* sigue con tu tratamiento tal vez y puedas llegar a los 11min sin PC.

¿Ya hablando de neta cuantas horas pasan en la PC? Yo como 5 intercaladas.



pandacba dijo:


> Felicitaciones al creador del hilo, una verdadera "Pega" y a los moderadores que participaron excelententes y faltan todavia....



Gracias!  yo soy el creador del hilo tu padre no me reuerdas "*Darth Vader*" upppsss me equivoque *SNAKEWATHER.* jejejeeje 

Y los demas moderadores se estan tardando *Fogonazo* Yo que tu les leia la cartilla me van hacer quedar mal con lo que dije de muy rapidillos pa contestar!


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Mar 6, 2011)

No tengo dudas de que los señoles modeladoles están acá:


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jun 9, 2012)

que paso ,de golpe me encuentro que soy moderador ,pero todavía no pude echale una mano a las cuentas en las islas caimanes (fogonazo.inc)
pero lo seguiré intentando desde la matriz jo jo jo


----------



## capitanp (Jun 9, 2012)

hace un par de dias que te hacendieron y no te diste cuenta....


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jun 9, 2012)

no porque sigo ocupado en no dejar mi trono 





primero rey y segundo moderador ¡¡¡¡¡


----------



## Tacatomon (Jun 9, 2012)

Hola!

Adios!


----------



## Ratmayor (Jun 12, 2012)

snakewather dijo:


> 1.- Les pagan por hacer esto.


A mi me ofrecieron el peso en oro de los que comenten infracciones 


snakewather dijo:


> 2.- Siempre llevan su lap prendida a donde quiera que vallan.


Naah, eso es para los simples mortales, usamos conexion inalambrica neuronal 


snakewather dijo:


> 3.- Tendran algun circuito conectado a su cuerpo que les indica que llego un mensaje y corren rapido a un lugar donde alla una pc.


NeuroWireless  pero debemos asegurarnos de que ese dispositivo no sea USB 


snakewather dijo:


> 4.- Se mantienen todo el dia en la PC o lap sin dejar de participar en el foro.


Uso mi laptop hasta para dormir...  


snakewather dijo:


> 5.- utilizan su celular para estar conectados siempre y tienen cuenta gratis con el proveedor de telefonia.


Con el NeuroWireless no hace falta  


snakewather dijo:


> ¿Que hicieron para llegar a ser moderadores?


Tuve que sobornar a los moderadores, pero me aseguraron que recuperaría la inversion, lo que si me extrañó fue que todos pusieron esta cara:


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 12, 2012)

Nadie confesó lo del implante . . . .


----------



## Marcos Vega (Jun 14, 2012)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> snakewather
> la respuesta es simple,los moderadores tienen olfato para los que respetan las normas y siempre estan omnipresentes o presentes para que se acuerden de las normas,son como sabuesos ,se presentan para que andes derechito derechito y por la buena senda ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡



así es,.. apenas ayer me registré y me "off - topic-quearon" todos mis mensajes


----------

